# Blackheads on nose



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

I've got tons of the little fvckers, any suggestions on the best product to use to get rid?


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

squeeze the little fookers or a strong face scrub


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

sellotape.

na, exfoliant...

clearasil etc


----------



## dan_mk (Feb 16, 2012)

Wash your face with a decent face wash every morning and night. use an exfoliating scrub on your nose twice a week. Drink lots of water and get enough sleep.

Should do the trick.


----------



## bert.edge (Mar 10, 2010)

Palm amour of sugar, and green hand wash, drop of water.

Cheap home made face scrub


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah use a face scrub , try sitting with face over a

Bowl of boiling water open up your pores then squeeze em

Out.

You can also get a

Tub of face wipes carry them

Round in your bag and use once or twice while ur out. It's amazing how much grime gets on your skin durin the day!


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Or u could use swarfega


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

You can get a little tool for them. It has a hole in the middle and you place it over the blackhead then push hard and it pops out. Easy peasy.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Benzoyl peroxide cream. No more blackheads or spots...dries the fvckers right up within a day or 2 of them appearing :thumbup1:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


>


I felt sick within about 6 seconds. Thanks :crying:

Thanks for the replies lads, will look at sorting it then.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Blackhead Nose Strips + Clean & Clear Blackhead Clearing Cleanser + Pop em right out your self haha


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


>


OMFG!!!!! That is rank....lol. Made my stomach churn, I never knew u could get blackheads as bad as that. Rotten...must be good squeezing them tho haha


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


>


WTF!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

lol


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


>


FFS, thats got to be the most vilest vid i've ever seen. :lol:


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

I remember using an exes mudmask pack ( gay i know, lol) it was little pieces of mud and i steamed my face over the sink using a towel to cover my head and keep the steam in and afterwards i think you mixed the pieces of mud in hot water to disolve then applied to the face and waited until it dried and went hard and then washed it off and was left with a beautiful complexion, afterwards i went out to the pub and drunk beer, watched sports, talked about wh*res, guns, cars and loud speakers to get my man credentials back up a notch


----------



## richgearguy (Jun 23, 2011)

Yep, blackhead nose strips (should be able to get them at Boots), then apply benzoyl peroxide 5 or 10% (as in Oxy 5).


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

wilson you absolute piece lol. on the nose they are normally sebum plugs and massaging jojoba oil over the nose for 5 mins forces them out.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


>


did he wash his face with oil from the chippy? that's rank. did look quite fulfilling getting the little ****ers tho.


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Lol, came in to post that vid too! 

But yeah the tool used in that vid is pretty good.

Comodore extractor. Cheap as chips on ebay.


----------



## Sinusitis (Sep 17, 2012)

I read somewhere to try Oatmeal or almond meal mixed into a paste and leave for 15mins. I have an exfoliater with those ingredients and tried that as a mask and worked well better than the clay mask I bought, so I intend to buy pure oatmeal or almond meal to see how it goes.


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

WilsonR6 said:


>


Thats disgusting !!!!


----------



## 4everheather (Oct 30, 2012)

Try a product called Cleanse & Polish by Liz Earle, think they do a mens version as well. You put in on dry skin and then wipe it off with the cloth (dampened) that comes with it. Can't stress enough how good this product is:thumbup1: amazing.


----------

